# HAquatics food, anyone tried it?



## RackinRocky

I see it on ebay and it's very reasonable, and they even sell it in sample packs. But...are there a lot of fillers in it? A list of the ingredients is in this link. I don't want to try it if it's not a healthy food. Thanks!

http://www.haquatics.com/


----------

